# Biggest mistake ever!



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

Whats your biggest mistake ever..

For me, it would have to be when I was working at Rona in highschool. I took the water fountain inside right off the wall with a raymond electric reach truck :laughing:

I asked my boss the same question the other day. He told me that he used to work for Home Depot installs. His job was to rip off a roof on a customers house. His dad tagged along because he thought he might screw the job up haha. When they got on the street where they were heading, my boss seen a doghouse with a shingled roof, so he said to his dad jokingly, HEY DAD I THINK THATS IT. His dad didnt know he was talking about the doghouse and said, OH YEAH!?! They ended up both thinking that this was the house and popped up onto the roof and started ripping it off. When he had a patch about 10x10 ripped up, he noticed that right next door the house had a nice sized hole in it! They had ripped the wrong roof off hahah!

Another story told to me by another carpenter was that they were framing a condo, and couldnt figure out why there walls werent lining up floor to floor. By the 3rd floor they realized that the lazer they were using to plumb walls was 3/8ths out!


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

And where are you from?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Forming a one sided wall...in a basement garage......







That let go 



story to follow upon request............:shutup:


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I broke a stained glass window in a church:thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Marrying my first wifearty:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

griz said:


> Marrying my first wifearty:


I just forwarded this to your wife..:w00t:


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

This wasn't on a job site, but in the shop at my vocational school, I got a fitting for a nail gun from the maintence guys in the bus garage and it must've been longer than whatever the standard length is...when i put it into the coupler it jambed the little ball things and the coupler started blowing air out...

I was in the shop by myself and instead of waiting for the teacher to come in and climb up a ladder to shut one of the valves off, i let go of the hose to go shut it off myself...the hose shut up towards the ceiling (it was on a reel that was connected to one of the bar joists at the ceiling) and started beating the sh!t out of the flourescent lights...I was scrambling around with the ladder looking for the valve because I didn't really know where it was :laughing:

That's all I got...as my career advances I'll probably have some "good" ones


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I got fired from a job once.

All I did was tear the rear end completely off a brand new John Deer tractor while pulling bushes out with a log chain. 

Picky, pickey


----------



## CStanford (Feb 5, 2010)

Gus Dering said:


> I got fired from a job once.
> 
> All I did was tear the rear end completely off a brand new John Deer tractor while pulling bushes out with a log chain.
> 
> Picky, pickey


They don't build them like they used to.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Cracked the glass on a $3000 custom trapezoidal double-pane window while nailing on the stops.
:whistling


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

My two are kinda tied:laughing:


The first is using too long of a screw to fasten a huge laminate countertop. It came up dead center of the peninsula. That costed me :laughing:


Next would be gouging a prefinished hardwood floor I had just installed. All that costed me was two boxes of flooring and a little labor:laughing:


Not to forget the embarresment that went with each!:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh man you brought back a bad memory. I was installing some cabinets in a niche on the 2nd floor right in front of the railing. I was on a 2 step ladder fitting the crown before shooting it when I decided to skim that miter one more time for a precision fit. When I stepped back with this 8' stick of 4.5" crown I backed into the painter who had the can in one hand and a brush in the other. The paint can hit the railing and fell with all the paint pouring out and down to the first floor. This was a brand new Pulte home. The b_____s made me pay for the rug.


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

:laughing:

Theres gotta be one that takes the cake... That paint one is pretty good though


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

Ahh the guy Im working with now said one time he didnt caulk the edges when he was pouring self level over a subfloor, and in the washroom below he said it was just raining concrete. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Boy Biker (Dec 12, 2009)

#1 Going to work for the old man.

#2 Not quiting.

#3 Taking over the business.


----------



## kanadaeh (Sep 6, 2005)

You guys want to hear a doozy that I had just done? I apoligize if this should be posted elsewhere and sorry for the length of the post.
Feb. 20 I stop by the store to grab a lotto ticket 10 minutes before closing. There is a couple just finishing up. I ask clerk 1 if I have time to purchase a lotto ticket told there is a few minutes. The couple leaves and I grab my ticket and leave(pay cash) Next day I stop by the same store to scan my ticket. Use the self validater it is not working so I hand it to clerk number 2 to scan. It makes a winning sound but the clerk says it is a loser. I ask again and she says nothing. I do not push the issue and leave with nothing..duh (did I mention I trust everyone?).
The next day the news annouces a winner at that store for the jackpot of 7.8 million dollors! No names are released due to an investigation because the winners had family connections to the store clerks. 30 day investigation. Does not register to me.
Fast forward 30 days to march 20. The news annouces the winners identity with pictures, it is the couple that were ahead of me the night I purchased my ticket! Remebering my purchase and clerk 2 I grow suspicious. Unable to get satisfaction by phone, I head to lottery headquarters. I sit down with them and we discuss this win. They explain they do have 3 minutes of video of the couple purchasing a ticket. They have me walking in but that is it. They do not have video of my purchase. They have nothing of me validating my ticket the next day. They have the couple validating the winning ticket and dancing , again a 3 minute video. I am convinced but before I leave the rep says that the couple bought the last ticket of the night 8 minutes before closing! Mother%&$#! I know I purchased after them and was probably the last purchase of the night! They were leaving when I made my purchase.

I believe clerk 2 who validated my ticket told me it was a loser and then went out back and checked the surveillance to see when I purchased my ticket. She realized she knew the couple before me and contacted them to claim the prize. I do not think clerk 1 was in on it though. Clerk 2 had access to the surveillance tapes and I believe there is critical footage missing. I believe the couple came in and did there winning dance for the camaras.
Of course this is all speculation. I can go to the police, however, the only evidence I would have is the tapes and the ones with me are missing. I paid cash for my ticket and I was alone. The tapes do not have the time on them so there is no verifcation to when their purchase/ validation was made. The only hope I would have is clerk 1 remembering my purchase. I even checked outside the store to see if someone nearby would have cams set up that might verify my times at the store but nothing.
There are stories of the winners being addicts and apparently the loot is being split up quite a few ways. I heard of it being split up at least 7 ways but publicly it is only the couple that won. There is a lot of in fighting even with the store clerks who are related. I was told this by the lottery rep. His thinking is that if there was a conspiracy with all the family fueding going on, someone would sing.
It is keeping me up at night but I have to let it go and start focusing on work again. 
Lesson learned, always sign your ticket at purchase and never trust the clerks.


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

kanadaeh said:


> You guys want to hear a doozy that I had just done? I apoligize if this should be posted elsewhere and sorry for the length of the post.
> Feb. 20 I stop by the store to grab a lotto ticket 10 minutes before closing. There is a couple just finishing up. I ask clerk 1 if I have time to purchase a lotto ticket told there is a few minutes. The couple leaves and I grab my ticket and leave(pay cash) Next day I stop by the same store to scan my ticket. Use the self validater it is not working so I hand it to clerk number 2 to scan. It makes a winning sound but the clerk says it is a loser. I ask again and she says nothing. I do not push the issue and leave with nothing..duh (did I mention I trust everyone?).
> The next day the news annouces a winner at that store for the jackpot of 7.8 million dollors! No names are released due to an investigation because the winners had family connections to the store clerks. 30 day investigation. Does not register to me.
> Fast forward 30 days to march 20. The news annouces the winners identity with pictures, it is the couple that were ahead of me the night I purchased my ticket! Remebering my purchase and clerk 2 I grow suspicious. Unable to get satisfaction by phone, I head to lottery headquarters. I sit down with them and we discuss this win. They explain they do have 3 minutes of video of the couple purchasing a ticket. They have me walking in but that is it. They do not have video of my purchase. They have nothing of me validating my ticket the next day. They have the couple validating the winning ticket and dancing , again a 3 minute video. I am convinced but before I leave the rep says that the couple bought the last ticket of the night 8 minutes before closing! Mother%&$#! I know I purchased after them and was probably the last purchase of the night! They were leaving when I made my purchase.
> ...




Damn Bro!!! That Sucks big balls.


----------



## kanadaeh (Sep 6, 2005)

mikec said:


> Damn Bro!!! That Sucks big balls.


Yeah, I went to the police station today to file a complaint. They told me there is not much they can do unless there is evidence of criminal activity. Without the surveillance there is no evidence. They did, however, recommend I consult with a civil laywer and try to obtain the surveillance tapes through the freedom of imformation act. I think I will try to find a lawyer tomorrow. A few hundred $$ is well worth it to see the tapes either way.

Man, I can not believe I was so stupid!


----------



## DPCII (Mar 14, 2010)

kanadaeh said:


> Yeah, I went to the police station today to file a complaint. They told me there is not much they can do unless there is evidence of criminal activity. Without the surveillance there is no evidence. They did, however, recommend I consult with a civil laywer and try to obtain the surveillance tapes through the freedom of imformation act. I think I will try to find a lawyer tomorrow. A few hundred $$ is well worth it to see the tapes either way.
> 
> Man, I can not believe I was so stupid!


 
Oh yes there is PLENTY of evidence. First, time sync the video surveillance with the ticket purcahse. The time on the video will coincide with purchase 1 (the couple before you). The lottery transaction system will have a record of purchase two - yours - even if not on video.

Also, whenever those tickets are validated there is a record. If your ticket was validated twice - there WILL be a record of it. And it would have to be - once for the false positive, and a second time for the scam.

Third - was the self validator really broken? Ask for a list of calls to the reatiler hotline as the retailer would have reported the device broken. Also ask for the field service log which will show when a tech was dispatched, if it was repaired, or replaced.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

I wasn't actually on site,i was on another job, but this is awful. My buddies were doin an addition above an attached garage and a helper was demoing the over hangs above the service. Well the mast above the meter was'nt strapped, but only held in by the roof sheathing. when the sheathing was pulled off the mast flew off, and through some chain of electrical shorts caused a fire, burning the house to the ground. No one was hurt.
Upside to the story, they got a brand new house, twice the size, and we got to build it:w00t:


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

And this is it!!


----------



## kanadaeh (Sep 6, 2005)

DPCII said:


> Oh yes there is PLENTY of evidence. First, time sync the video surveillance with the ticket purcahse. The time on the video will coincide with purchase 1 (the couple before you). The lottery transaction system will have a record of purchase two - yours - even if not on video.
> 
> Also, whenever those tickets are validated there is a record. If your ticket was validated twice - there WILL be a record of it. And it would have to be - once for the false positive, and a second time for the scam.
> 
> Third - was the self validator really broken? Ask for a list of calls to the reatiler hotline as the retailer would have reported the device broken. Also ask for the field service log which will show when a tech was dispatched, if it was repaired, or replaced.



Thanks, that sounds right about syncing the surveillance with the purchases. Would the lotto people not grab all surveillance tapes? They said they only have 3 minutes but I would think they should have the whole evenings surveillance.

The ticket may not have been validated twice as he could have validated his losing ticket and did the dance knowing he had the winner in his pocket. 

I talked to a friend today and he said it may just be a series of coincidences. He does not think this gang could pull something like this off and I told him that money is a great motivator. I am 100% sure I purchased my ticket after them. 

Thanks for the tips, I am going to see a lawyer tomorrow.


----------



## DPCII (Mar 14, 2010)

kanadaeh said:


> Thanks, that sounds right about syncing the surveillance with the purchases. Would the lotto people not grab all surveillance tapes? They said they only have 3 minutes but I would think they should have the whole evenings surveillance.
> 
> The ticket may not have been validated twice as he could have validated his losing ticket and did the dance knowing he had the winner in his pocket.
> 
> ...


Don't be fooled - retailers are very adept at pulling off scams like this. Retailers actually are the biggest anti self validating machine proponents. I will say though they generally do it with lower tier winners in hopes of flying under the radar.

One other thing, ask for the surveillance tapes of when you validated the ticket. Time sync the video of the validation with when the lottery central system received notice of that ticket being validated - this will either prove it was in your possession or not (not implying it wasn't just saying it would give a definitive answer one way or another).

The lottery is not really interested in surveillance tapes - they only care about their lottery system and what it tells them.

Whenever a clerk validates your ticket - always ask to see the screen yourself.

I hate to hi jack the thread, but I am unable to send you a PM.


----------



## kanadaeh (Sep 6, 2005)

DPCII said:


> Don't be fooled - retailers are very adept at pulling off scams like this. Retailers actually are the biggest anti self validating machine proponents. I will say though they generally do it with lower tier winners in hopes of flying under the radar.
> 
> One other thing, ask for the surveillance tapes of when you validated the ticket. Time sync the video of the validation with when the lottery central system received notice of that ticket being validated - this will either prove it was in your possession or not (not implying it wasn't just saying it would give a definitive answer one way or another).
> 
> ...


Well I could not find a lawyer this week due to the long weekend. I did find some interesting photos on facebook though. Seems a clerk from that store was with them in the limo ride and hotel party to go pick up the cheque from the lotto! Seems the winner also lived in the same home as the clerks daughter and there are pics of him and her as well. The clerks daughter goes with his boss and they all lived in the same house a couple blocks from the store! I do not think they mentioned this to the lotto corp. Sadly I think the two clerks that run the store have full acccess to the tapes and could only produce what they want lotto to see and delete anything they want. The owners are chinese and barely speak english. They rely on these clerks for everything.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Can forensics not determine if a tape has been erased?

When you buy these tickets, what do you do with them if the show to be losers, give them back to the clerk?


----------



## DPCII (Mar 14, 2010)

kanadaeh said:


> Well I could not find a lawyer this week due to the long weekend. I did find some interesting photos on facebook though. Seems a clerk from that store was with them in the limo ride and hotel party to go pick up the cheque from the lotto! Seems the winner also lived in the same home as the clerks daughter and there are pics of him and her as well. The clerks daughter goes with his boss and they all lived in the same house a couple blocks from the store! I do not think they mentioned this to the lotto corp. Sadly I think the two clerks that run the store have full acccess to the tapes and could only produce what they want lotto to see and delete anything they want. The owners are chinese and barely speak english. They rely on these clerks for everything.


 
The lottery still has the ticket. There is essentially two type of paper stock used in online lottery tickets - regular and thermal. If CT uses thermal paper, prints can not be lifted from it. However, prints can be lifted from regular paperstock stock. If your prints are on that ticket - someones got some explaining to do.

The lottery may not want to help you. You see, lotteries and state run gambling are their dirty little secret. They make tons of money off of them, but don't like publicity around them - good or bad; they rather it just stay in the shadows. Unfortunate, but the state may not like you raising questions about this, so be prepared for some pushback and/or beauracracy.


----------



## DPCII (Mar 14, 2010)

boman47k said:


> Can forensics not determine if a tape has been erased?
> 
> When you buy these tickets, what do you do with them if the show to be losers, give them back to the clerk?


Many clerks collect the losing tickets and then sell them at .05 - .10 to people for tax return purposes.


----------



## kanadaeh (Sep 6, 2005)

DPCII said:


> The lottery may not want to help you. You see, lotteries and state run gambling are their dirty little secret. They make tons of money off of them, but don't like publicity around them - good or bad; they rather it just stay in the shadows. Unfortunate, but the state may not like you raising questions about this, so be prepared for some pushback and/or beauracracy.


This is exactly how I feel! I think the lotto investigator assigned dropped the ball on this one and now he just wants me to back off and forget about it.
The good thing is I have many pics of the mother and daughter clerks partying with the winners and I do not think they mentioned that to the lotto corp. Funny thing about this win to, it is a big one for around here and the lotto is not doing any puplicity for it. It is not even on their website. Another guy wins 1 million and it is all over the place.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice place but I hate those ground-level windows that break halfway on the foundation.


----------



## naturalwood (Apr 18, 2009)

kanadaeh said:


> Yeah, I went to the police station today to file a complaint. They told me there is not much they can do unless there is evidence of criminal activity. Without the surveillance there is no evidence. They did, however, recommend I consult with a civil laywer and try to obtain the surveillance tapes through the freedom of imformation act. I think I will try to find a lawyer tomorrow. A few hundred $$ is well worth it to see the tapes either way.
> 
> Man, I can not believe I was so stupid!


 
If this was CSI they would be able to pick DNA off the ticket, or partial finger prints.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Simple 
file a 150 million suit against the lottery and the store and clerks and winners
Mske them produce the ticket
Make them produce their dead grandmother 
have the ticket checked for fingerprints in a partial of yours shows up there is your proof. 
You have been scammed. Send the perps to jail for a long time.
If not well you have lost out on a lot.


----------



## MTPockets (May 5, 2009)

The worst thing I have done was trust a worker (and he showed potential to be a Foreman) who said he said he was up to the challenge to set trusses. I had to bid another job and left him to set trusses with a couple other guys and the crane. Well once I got back he had set them all back wards and had the roof half way sheeted. :thumbup:


----------



## JamesDibben (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, at my Dad's cabinet shop we didn't have a lot of space and were storing about 20 sheets of 4x8 5/8 PB against a wall with about 5 sheets of 30x145 3/4 counter blanks. I needed one sheet of the 4x8 so the counter top guy agreed to let me lean the 30x145's against him. As I leaned the 4 long sheets against him the suction wind caught the 4x8's and pulled about 20 of them over on him. Right behind him was a fridge cabinet with a leg on it. He fell against that and it broke off (thank God it didn't pierce him) and was probably about the only thing that slowed down what we figured to be around 2,000 pounds of particle board.

He limped around for a month but boy was he glad to be alive.

Do I win the idiot award?


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

I lit my boot on fire at a job...I was still in the boot.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

AmeliaP said:


> I lit my boot on fire at a job...I was still in the boot.


You truly are a* "Hottie"*


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Took a dump in a h.o. bathroom. She said it was ok to use it. Was to far away to use other facilities. The worst part was the house was so old it didn't have a fart fan.


----------



## Cowboy Ram (Mar 18, 2010)

I had roof that needed a raised heal truss, but I forgot all about it when I ordered the trusses.


----------



## Taylor8 (Feb 17, 2010)

...


----------

